# Topics > Projects >  ILIAD, research project on Intra-Logistics with Integrated Automatic Deployment for safe and scalable fleets in shared spaces, Europe

## Airicist

youtube.com/@iliadproject4463

twitter.com/iliad_project

----------


## Airicist

ILIAD project (Horizon2020)

Published on Aug 18, 2017

"New Horizon 2020 robotics projects, 2016: ILIAD"

by SPARC
August 18, 2017

----------

